# Problema con receptor de conversion directa



## alfa34 (Sep 14, 2012)

Saludos compas tengo un problema con mi receptor de conversion directa ultra sencillo la verdad es que lo diseñe a base de varios receptores que he visto el problema que tengo es que solo recibe las señales de radio catolica internacional y radio habana y nada mas, es para la banda de los 20 metros que queria utilizarlo con mi transmisor monovalvular que hice para esa frecuencia pero solo cuando le acerco el transmisor se oyen los bit dad mientras no solo las estaciones antes mencionadas lo probe tambien para los 80 metros y lo mismo me decidi por hacer este tipo de receptor porque aqui donde vivo ya no encuentro los famosos NE602 ni integrados mescladores a puras penas se ven los BC548 quisiera que me ayudaran con el problema o otro circuito que no contenga mosfets de doble compuerta o el NE602 porque aqui no los conocen en las tiendas, y gracias de ante mano


----------



## crimson (Sep 14, 2012)

Hola alfa, esto del conversión directa da para hacer una enciclopedia, a mí me parece un circuito *demasiado* sencillo, el mezclador no es bueno. Ví algunas cosas, por ejemplo:


¿Estás seguro que el circuito sintonizado de entrada resuena a 14MHz? ¿Lo hiciste a ojímetro o lo probaste con algún instrumental, tipo grid dip meter o algo parecido? La salida del circuito sintonizado tiene un acoplamiento que no es bueno, estás acoplando un circuito de alta impedancia con uno de baja impedancia, esto baja el Q y hace que no puedas sintonizar bien. Hay un capacitor de 100uF entre la salida del mezclador y pata 1 del IC, esto te tiraría todo a masa. 100 ohms en el colector del transistor de audio es muy poco, tendría que ser un valor que lleve al colector a un valor que sea la mitad de la tenión de alimentación. El oscilador directo al mezclador es medio débil, conviene amplificar un poco.  Te voy a buscar otros circuitos e ideas, para obtener mejores resultados.
Saludos C


----------



## alfa34 (Sep 14, 2012)

Bueno compa el capacitor de 100uf se lo puse porque sin el no se escuchaba nada cuando se lo coloque es que empece a oir las estaciones el circuito con el que me base se encuentra aqui compa http://www.lu5fz.com.ar/cajitafeliz.htm es un conversion directa pero solo dice los valores para las bobinas pero su construccion no



tambin de este me base http://www.phonestack.com/farhan/dc40.html


----------



## crimson (Sep 14, 2012)

Hola alfa, yo estuve experimentando el "Rock Bending Receiver", que fue el que mejor me anduvo. Lo hice para 7MHz, habría que ver cómo adaptarlo a 14MHz. Lo tengo por acá:
http://qrplw3dyl.blogspot.com.ar/#!/2012/04/receptor-conversion-directa.html
Está en la entrada del 5 de Abril
El tema en 14MHz es el oscilador, usar uno libre es muy dificultoso, se corren demasiado. Lo ideal sería hacer un oscilador de 7MHz (como el super VXO) y doblar a 14MHz. Hay un post que trata sobre hacer bobinas, lo buscas con el buscador "Hacer bobinas con el Mini Ring Core Calculator" y ya con eo podés ir mejorado la recepción.
Saludos C


----------



## alfa34 (Sep 15, 2012)

Muy buen receptor lo que puedo hacer mejor es cambiarle la frecuencia al TX para los 7MHz me sale mas facil y hacer el RX que me acabas de proponer


----------



## crimson (Sep 15, 2012)

Y, sí, es recomendable. Usás como oscilador el "super VXO" que está también en el blog, que anda muy bien, con 3 cristales comunes y económicos, te vas a sorprender del resultado, yo con el receptor que ves en la foto escucho esaciones de Mendoza hablando con aficionaods de Chile (más de 1.000Km de mi casa) sin problemas, y 40M es mi banda preferida...
Saludos C


----------



## alfa34 (Sep 15, 2012)

Lo voy a armar compa y si es mejor la banda de los 40 metros y a ver como me va con el RX y a despedirme de mi invento fracaso y a volver a hacerlo. "73"


----------



## crimson (Sep 15, 2012)

No son fracasos alfa, son escalones que irremediablemente hay que ir subiendo para ir dominando este interesante hobby-ciencia. Igualmente estoy preparando algo sobre circuitos sintonizados, que son el talón de aquiles de estos proyectos.
Saludos C


----------



## alfa34 (Sep 15, 2012)

Tenes razon compa no son fracasos son escalones que tenemos que ir subiendo y es de ver lo que estas preparando sobre circuitos sintonizados se oye interesante para el aprendizaje


----------



## lsedr (Sep 15, 2012)

mi hermano crimson siempre trabajando para las ciencias electrónicas, un abrazo mi hermano! ...

Alfa a mi me gusta mucho la banda de 40m, tengo dos ''Novicios'' que es el equipo que diseñó Crimson, y anda funcionando en 40 metros muy bien.

además construí recientemente un multibanda SDR (radio definido por software) porque no hay nada mejor que trabajar con nuestros propios equipos estas bandas de radioaficionados.

y como dicen mi hermano crimson, saludos c.
jajajaja


----------



## alfa34 (Sep 16, 2012)

Por aqui compa Isedr tengo estos de conversion directa y son a la vez SDR no se que opinas de ellos si sirven tambien los hago a ver como me andan. "73"


----------



## alfa34 (Sep 20, 2012)

Saludos a todos la verdad no se porque ya no estan vendiendo componentes escenciales para los radioaficionados  en los comercios de mi localidad fui a buscar un par de cristales de 7MHz y un capacitor variable y ya no los estan vendiendo ya no se encuentran en el comercio queria hacer el circuito propuesto por el compa crimson y como dige no he encontrado el cristal por eso les queria preguntar sobre algun circuito mezclador balanceado para el receptor de conversion directa he encontrado un oscilador variable con una bobina y un filtro pasa banda pero me falta el circuito mezclador si tienen alguna idea me ayudarian mucho pero que no lleve un mosfet de doble compuerta porque tampoco los conocen por aqui, posteo las imagenes del ofv y el filtro. "73


----------



## miguelus (Sep 20, 2012)

Buenos días.
Hay un CI el NE602/SA602 que es un mezclador balanceado,va muy bien.
Si quieres verdadera calidad de mezcla mira en la página de Mini Circuits
Tienen el SBL-1, es un mezclador Pasivo Doble Balanceado, admite señales desde DC hasta 500Mhz, y para tu propósito iría muy bien.

Sal U2


----------



## alfa34 (Sep 20, 2012)

voy a revisar la pagina compa con la cuestion del NE602 tampoco hay me digeron que ya no estaban pidiendo ese tipo de componentes ahora solo cuestiones digitales se miran mas que todo con lo referido a la tv digital en algunos establecimientes hasta vurla me hicieron con decirme que si todavia escuchaba radio porque esas cosas ya estaban defasadas y que no existian ya pero bueno que saben ellos de lo maravilloso que es la radioaficion saludos

PD fuera bueno poder agarrar algun integrado de una radio vieja que este en el cajon de trastos viejos porque si tengo varios


----------



## crimson (Sep 20, 2012)

Hola alfa, bienvenido a la Radiofrecuencia, je... Es común que nos sucedan estas cosas, por eso nos ingeniamos para armar cosas con lo queencontremos. El receptor lo podés armar sin problemas, no tiene componentes raros, si te fijás en la foto del blog, los toroides son de lámpara bajo consumo, a propósito a ver si andaban, y anduvo bien,

El problema pueden ser los filtros, pro los podés hacer con alambre y cilindritos de madera o plástico:

Acá tenés los datos para hacerlo con lo que sea:

Me queda para explicar la forma de calibrarlo, en unos días lo hago.
Como oscilador podés usar un Vackar, que es simple y estable:

Acá te dejo el circuito, es cuestión de experimentar la bobina hasta llegar a la frecuencia que necesitas.

Recordá que estos circuitos son experimentales y para disfrutarlos, no estamos compitiendo con Yaesu o Icom, ya con el hecho de escuchar unas cuantas estaciones para mí es una satisfacción. No te desanimes, hay que encontrarle la vuelta a la adquisición de componentes.
Saludos C


----------



## alfa34 (Sep 20, 2012)

Saludos compa hoy si ya le agarre el hilo al asunto ya entendi como es que puedo hacer con el circuitos sin necesidad de un par de cristales que es lo que afecta aqui por estos rumbos la semana pasada logre un par de cristales para 80 metros que me regalo un amigo que repara equipos electronicos pero esa banda no mucho es de mi agrado prefiero la de 40 y la de 20 metros pero mucho mas la de 40 hoy si manos a la obra con el circuito gracias compa crimson por tu ayuda me a servido de mucho


----------



## alfa34 (Oct 3, 2012)

Saludos compas estuve haciendo el circuito propuesto por el compa crimson pero me volvio a surgir otra limitante con respecto a los capacitores variables que no los he encomtrado por ninguna parte a puras penas logre un par pero son de 10p y no me alcanzan entonces segui mi busqueda y encontre un rx de la revista saber electronica donde esta un transceptor de cw con un integrado mezclador mc1496 pero de este circuito solo agarre la parte de filtro de antena y el oscilador que lo modifique para que trabaje sin varicap porque no se encuentran por aqui al igual que el integrado, por ahorita estoy en espera de un par de ne612 que me vienen de españa gracias al compa miguelus pero mi interrogante es si el circuito que posteo ahorita me ira a funcionar subo la imagen y me dicen que opinan saludos C.


----------



## alfa34 (Oct 6, 2012)

ahora ya tengo un par de NE612 que me proporciono el compa miguelus aqui tengo un par de esquemas de receptores para los 40 metros si tienen alguna opinion o sugerencia para poderlo realizar se los agradecere Un saludo 


http://www.ea4nh.com/articulos/rx7a/rx7a.htm


----------



## alfa34 (Oct 15, 2012)

Siguiendo con el tema aqui tengo otro receptor de cd para utilizarlo con el NE612 posteo la pag de donde esta no se que opinan de el para realizarlo Un saludo C.

http://www.geocities.ws/ea5chq/receptor_cd_de_hf_montgo.html


----------



## miguelus (Oct 16, 2012)

Buenos días Alfa34.

Me alegra que estés en marcha con tus proyectos.
Aunque no soy amigo de los Receptores de conversión directa pero reconozco que para empezar a experimentar con Receptores cumplen su función.
Los dos Receptores que proponen servirán para empezar en la afición de escuchar y seguramente pasarás ratos muy agradables.
El Receptor del Post #19 lo veo más elaborado a nivel de audio ya que posee un filtro Pasa Bajos pero nivel de RF los dos son básicamente lo mismo.
Como verás en las explicaciones de montaje, este tipo de Receptores son experimentales y no podemos esperar mucho de ellos.

Sal U2


----------



## alfa34 (Oct 17, 2012)

Un saludo compa miguelus gracias por los integrados entonces me voy a fabricar el receptor del Post #19 esta mas elaborado y voy a ver si le agrego una etapa tambien de transmision de cw para convertirlo en un transceptor.


----------

